# My Latest Creations



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

The sweater-coat is made from Red Heart Super Saver! Cost me $20 with the buttons. Both the green vest and the navy cardigan are made from Knit Pick's Swish 100% merino wool.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Impressive. Great job!

The coat looks just beautiful on you.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

oooooh, I like all, but blue is a favorite color and like the design elements in that cardi. It would take me lots of time to do all that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mickidarling said:


> The sweater-coat is made from Red Heart Super Saver! Cost me $20 with the buttons. Both the green vest and the navy cardigan are made from Knit Pick's Swish 100% merino wool.


Excellent work. Love the coat. Nice price too for something that large. Not you that is large but the coat. KWIM,,,


----------



## Raubie (May 20, 2013)

Love the vest and sweater coat such beautiful work.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Each piece of your knitting looks great. I especially love the sweater coat - was it difficult to knit? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

the cardigan is my favorite but really like them all.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, they are all great but 
i'm a huge fan of cardi's did you machine knit them and if so which machine do you have?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful garments, beautifully knitted!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful job. The sweater coat looks beautiful on you.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work. I really like your sweater coat


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice job with all 3!


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

momannette said:


> Wow, they are all great but
> i'm a huge fan of cardi's did you machine knit them and if so which machine do you have?


No, I knit by hand. I LOVE to knit!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

My my my, what great works. Flying needles.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wonderful! All of them!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous work


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Toddytoo said:


> Each piece of your knitting looks great. I especially love the sweater coat - was it difficult to knit? Thanks for sharing.


The sweater-coat was such fun to knit. I made it from a sweater pattern in a very old magazine that someone copied for me. It was not hard, but I had to figure out how much wider to make it at the bottom since I was making a coat, not a sweater. I usually don't use Red Heart acrylic yarn for complex things, but it worked out great. Even the stiffness of the yarn was just right for a coat!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

The gray sweater coat is fabulous! Can you tell us the pattern name?

My grandarents always had a 2nd home in Green Valley. I loved visiting them there.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

The sweater-coat is just beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful things but the sweater coat is gorgeous and you wear it well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The coat is gorgeous and you do it justice.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Love your sweater coat. And the price sure was right. Good going!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

The coat is gorgeous and fits beautifully.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I love all three especially the Sweater Coat which is lovely and so warm looking. 

Your knitting is exquisite.

I hope to be as good at it as you one day!!!

Ann


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that sweater coat is wonderful and you put a lot of work into it. I can't believe the cost of making it! Red Heart Super Saver yarn is really a super saver! All of your work is stunning! Thanks so much for sharing this with us! :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Wow,the coat is beautiful and the vest and sweater are nice too ,


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

All of your things are great. The coat is sensational and looks gorgeous on you. 
Great workmanship.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW!!!! Beautiful coat on a beautiful lady. I am green with envy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to knit like you when I grow up! Beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work and the coat looks gorgeous on you. &#128158;


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. I love your coat. Looks great on you.


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful! You've done a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful garments


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Beautiful job. The sweater coat looks beautiful on you.


Ditto!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lovely--nice classic patterns. Do you block your own or have it professionally blocked? In the last ten years I have been blocking my own but think I will hunt down a good cleaners to do it.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Your work is fabulous. I love that cardi.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are all beautiful, but my absolute favorite is the Aran sweater coat. I would like to make one for myself sometime. Can you share the name of the pattern. I would appreciate it.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Lovely--nice classic patterns. Do you block your own or have it professionally blocked? In the last ten years I have been blocking my own but think I will hunt down a good cleaners to do it.


I block my own. I simply steam ironed the sweater-coat, since it's acrylic.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Your creations are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are all lovely!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

The coat is completely amazing. The fit is perfection. I love all the other things also. You are so talented


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> The gray sweater coat is fabulous! Can you tell us the pattern name?
> 
> My grandarents always had a 2nd home in Green Valley. I loved visiting them there.


I don't have the original photocopy of the old, old pattern, I re-wrote it for myself, but don't know how helpful it would be for you.

Love Green Valley. Moved here from Maine 5 years ago.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful ! Nicely done... :thumbup:


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Your work is absolutely stunning.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love everything - especially the sweater coat


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are certainly an accomplished knitter extraordinaire!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful work. I love your sweater coat.


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome knitting! You are talented!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! So beautifully knitted! Lovely!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My goodness. Your knitting is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

All lovely and good colors too.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful. The coat would be my life's work...I'm so slow. &#128522;


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh my, the sweater coat is just gorgeous.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work, love the coat


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Master pieces! Love cables! And really love you in the cable Grey longline jacket! &#127801;


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

can you share pattern or link for top down sweater, thanks


----------



## KnittingGram (Dec 29, 2013)

All are very nice! How long did it take you to knit the sweater coat?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

You have been busy! Everything is gorgeous! Love your coat.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful work and it fits great.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like them all and the coat is wonderful as is the ladies sweater.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful all!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful work...the coat fits you perfectly!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful.... love the coat so cosy and warm. Well done


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful the coat is outstanding &#128515;


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous, great workmanship on all of your knits.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful ... the coat AND you.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

All three are lovely great job!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

You have been busy! Every piece is beautiful, but I love the coat!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Your knitting is outstanding! The coat is an amazing creations. I would have never guessed the yarn was RH Super Saver. The fit is perfect and you wear it very well! The vest and sweater also show your expert talents. Such perfect stitching!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

They all look very good indeed.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

The sweater and vest are beautiful but that coat is stunning. Absolutely amazing. Wish I have a fraction of your talent with knitting needles.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful pieces, your coat looks great on!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Such beautiful work! The lovely coat is perfect on you!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous Work!


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

Would love pattern for blue cardi.....hope you can share it!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing work!!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

What beautiful clothing you have made!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! All are awesome. I don't think I will ever be able to knit these kinds of things but it is something to aspire to. Thanks for posting such beautiful hand-knits.


----------



## ArisW (Sep 10, 2012)

beautiful work.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Love them all! The knitting is gorgeous, the colors perfect for the pieces, and the styles are very attractive. The coat looks wonderful on you.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Cot is gorgeous! Vest....you got the point of the V just perfect and thats the challenge in that project. Like the blue top down sweater too. Really all professionally executed. Joan 8060


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, Your work is beautiful. Your sweater coat looks wonderful on you. Love the green yarn.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Gorgeous ... all 3 pieces !!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Your coat is so stunning!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

gorgeous! all of it.. maybe someday i will be able to knit that well..


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Patterns, colors and knitting are all fantastic!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful job on all of them. I especially love the sweater coat.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I surely do love your gray coat! You knit beautifully.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are both nice but that gray coat is really nice and looks very good on you.


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Your sweater coat is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

You have done a magnificent job on these items! The sweater is amazing and way more than anything I could attempt! I know all those stitches, but my attention span is too short to take on a project that takes so much time. I am limited to baby and doll clothing!!! Your work is fantastic.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work! Especially the coat and wonderful fit also!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

They are all beautiful. I love the pattern of the sweater-coat. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! They are beautiful. The sweater coat is amazing. &#128077;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Looks wonderful....fits prefect


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

all three are beautiful!!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

if you can share the info from the sweater coat, perhaps someone can find it...


----------



## 1Txgrammy (Aug 30, 2014)

Love them all, but especially partial to the sweater coat. Great work.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful work on all, but I really love that coat!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Maria Egel (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

So beautiful...especially love the blue...a very interesting design.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Spectacular That jacket is fabulous on you


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

What gorgeous work!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Your work is exquisite. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you recall a design name for the sweater pattern you began with? I would like to track it down.


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

Your coat sweater is absolutely gorgeous! You have done a fabulous job with a beautiful pattern.


----------



## missdaria (Feb 21, 2015)

love the sweater. Please post where we can get the pattern


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

wow! great job and your coat fits you to a T.


----------



## lock (Feb 11, 2014)

The coat is just beautiful, very very nice work. Would you share the pattern please. I would love to make one.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. That sweater jacket is stunning!


----------



## Maria Egel (Sep 23, 2013)

You are amazing! As I have never gone beyond blankets and scarfs, even a pair of socks would be an accomplishment.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely garments.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love all you made, but your Sweater Coat is just GORGEOUS!

You look stunning it!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

You are a knitting diva, mickidarling!
All three projects are so well done...and you look beautiful in your sweater coat - it is a perfect fit. I would love such a coat.
I so wish you had a pattern for this.....definitely a beautiful one of a kind :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Those are beautiful!&#128522;


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

I just love the sweater coat you made! Must have taken you quite a while to make it. The color definitely suits you.

Awesome job!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a beautiful coat! I imagine you get lots of compliments on it. All your knitting is lovely.


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

You Sweater Coat is just gorgeous!! You do beautiful work. I am like a lot of the others on here would love to have any info on pattern to see if we might find the pattern. All your work is beautiful!!


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow!!! Really nice!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful! I love them all.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Everything is beautiful! I especially love the navy cardigan!


----------



## JMJAKLIN (Mar 23, 2015)

beautiful coat. Do you give out the pattern


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: You do beautiful work.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

While I love all three, my FAV is the cardigan, and would like to know where I (we) can get the pattern.
Thanks for sharing your magnificent work.
BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Rendered speechless! Pattern for the sweater coat, please.


----------



## Jean Powell (May 2, 2011)

What is the coat pattern? I would love it. Jean Powell


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

oh my, that sweater coat is magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and your fit is great.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the grey cable coat.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely knitting and ambitious of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Gorgeous sweater coat, vest and cardigan. I absolutely love that navy cardigan. All of your items are outstanding.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is the most beautiful coat I've ever seen, and it fits you marvelously,,,,,,and beautifully knitted, WONDERFUL.....I love it


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your work is beautiful! I especially like the gray sweater!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful work. I love all three.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow Lovely knitting. I rarely use Red Heart for such big projects but the cabled long cardigan looks beautiful.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...beutiful work and I love your coat!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!! Your knitting is perfection. Coat fits to a T! Great job.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.. Super Saver is a very rough feeling yarn but can be softened by soaking in hair conditioner prior to rinsing. When I did this it came out soft and smelling like jasmine..You look beautiful in this coat..nice work. xo WS


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow I love that sweater coat, fabulous work!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

All of your work is beautiful. I especially love your cardigan!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, your work is amazing!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautful work!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

SO IMPRESSED!!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitted coat! You look like it was made for you!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Very impressive


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

The fact that you love to knit shows! Absolutely beautiful sweaters.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Great work! Especially love how the coat looks on you, perfect!


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Your knitting is so perfect and even it absolutely looks like machine knitting. I would love to attempt the sweater coat, is there a pattern?


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great work! Love all, but mainly just love the cardigan.

Fiona. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Great knitting. Love them all. Can you share the cardigan pattern?


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

You did such a beautiful job on them all!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and really nice garments.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

All three are beautiful. Especially love the sweater coat.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

So stunning!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love your coat. Looks great on you


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunning! You knit just beautifully!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very impressive work!! All are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

All three are just grand!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

SO FABULOUS !!!!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That coat is fabulous! What a super job you did! It fits you to a "T"... compliments your hair... all 3 are great!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderfully done!


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

all very nice , beautiful work. Love the coat :thumbup:


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

I love all three items. You did wonderful work and also great colors.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome sweater-coat! You look great in it. I also love the vest and the other sweater. Your work is just wonderful. Enjoy wearing them. 
Edit: I see the vest is made for your husband. I hope HE enjoys wearing it.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Great work, great model!!!!!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your creations are beautiful and well done.


----------



## Pancakesmum (Nov 29, 2012)

That coat is amazing.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful knits. I couldn't begin to pick a favorite


----------



## ruthmerial (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

I love, love, love that sweater coat. It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice coat! good work.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, you've been busy, they're wonderful


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

They are all fabulous, beautiful knitting


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Very well done, love the three of them.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job on all three projects. Your coat is impressive and looks great on you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great job on all 3.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

The coat is beautiful.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your incredibly positive comments. I'm blown away! Many of you are asking for patterns. I would share if I could. But I kind of made up the patterns. For the sweater-coat, I used an old sweater pattern that I can't get anymore and don't have. I tried to post the diagonal ribs and the cable, but couldn't get it to post.

For the navy cardigan I used a top down sweater pattern and inserted a lace pattern at the waist and lower sleeve.

For the vest, I measured an old vest of my husband's, did a gauge swatch, and knitted it.

Micki


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

What beautiful stitching. I love the sweater coat and the color you chose is perfect a neutral for all seasons.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried to send the sweater-coat stitch patterns, but it wouldn't post.

Micki


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the sweater coat


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

love the coat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful work. I love them all. And you know what else I love--your hair: beautiful color and style.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

super job!!!!!!! beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Ltmagenta4 (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and the coat fits you perfectly!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't get my eyes off the sweater coat. Wish I could make one too.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing work. Each piece is lovely.


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, Your sweaters are just terrific. Can you please tell me what the name of the blue cardigan is ? I would really like to try making that thank you


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Hello, Your sweaters are just terrific. Can you please tell me what the name of the blue cardigan is ? I would really like to try making that thank you


I wish I could help you, but I didn't really use a complete pattern. I used a top-down Raglan cardigan pattern and inserted a lace stitch pattern at the waist and the bottom of the sleeves.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work on all. The sweater coat is looking excellent and expensive. Wear it proudly.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

All three are beautiful. I love the coat especially.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love the sweater coat. All three are beautifully done.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

All of your garments are very nice, but your coat is just gorgeous, and for $20.00 yet. Isn't it wonderful all of your talent and labor is free? 
Your cabling is beautiful.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I really love your coat. Looks so nice on you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

My, the seater-coat is superb! All are so beautifully knit, and I'm especially fond of the coat. I had such bad luck with RH Super Saver many years ago, I've not touched it since...it must have improved! Wonderful job!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have any more to say than what has already been said.

It is obvious that you love knitting.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

All are beautiful. Your sweater is terrific and fits so well!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Love all of them .. but esp the coat!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are beautiful


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! You are good!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

LizR said:


> Impressive. Great job!
> 
> The coat looks just beautiful on you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, you are really, really good! I can only hope that someday an item I make will look so good! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work and beautiful colors. I especially love your coat!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Your knitting is beautiful and very impressive!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Fabulous Coat


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the navy cardigan - could you tell us what lace pattern you used - your knitting is wonderful - you look stunning in that sweater coat 

nanar (Carol R)


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

All are quite beautiful!


----------



## PrairieGal (Mar 17, 2014)

Just love the sweater coat. Could you let us know the source, name of the pattern please?


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow! Very impressive, it would take me years to knit all that!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I especially like the blue cardigan. Do you have the pattern source?


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

What lovely work...hats off to you! I've been fixated on knitting authentic Aran Sweaters for hubby, two sons, and a son-in-law...but too intimidated by all the cables! You've inspired me to move forward and at least TRY! Really...lovely work and a joy to behold. Thanks!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

They're all beautiful but that sweater coat is amazing!


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

GGmaKnitter said:


> What lovely work...hats off to you! I've been fixated on knitting authentic Aran Sweaters for hubby, two sons, and a son-in-law...but too intimidated by all the cables! You've inspired me to move forward and at least TRY! Really...lovely work and a joy to behold. Thanks!


Here is an aran knit I made for my husband. I am not afraid of cables and I don't use a cable hook. I looked it up on youtube to find out how to eliminate that pesky hook.

Go for it and don't be afraid of cables!


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

GGmaKnitter said:


> What lovely work...hats off to you! I've been fixated on knitting authentic Aran Sweaters for hubby, two sons, and a son-in-law...but too intimidated by all the cables! You've inspired me to move forward and at least TRY! Really...lovely work and a joy to behold. Thanks!


Here is an aran knit I made for my husband. I am not afraid of cables and I don't use a cable hook. I looked it up on youtube to find out how to eliminate that pesky hook.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful coat on a beautiful lady, love it.
Great vest for hubby, and your top down sweater
is beautiful as well.
Very talented lady I'd say.
Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

My husband, who DOESN'T particularly like pullover sweaters, saw your husband's cardigan picture and declared, "Boy! THAT'S neat!" So the plan will be something very similar for him, because he'll actually wear it! Also checking out YouTube for cables without CNs...sounds promising. Appreciate the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

GGmaKnitter said:


> My husband, who DOESN'T particularly like pullover sweaters, saw your husband's cardigan picture and declared, "Boy! THAT'S neat!" So the plan will be something very similar for him, because he'll actually wear it! Also checking out YouTube for cables without CNs...sounds promising. Appreciate the tip. :thumbup:


You didn't ask, but the pattern I used for my husband's cardigan is Paton's "Dad's Cardigan." It uses worsted weight yarn.

There are several methods to eliminate cable hooks. Some involve skipping 1 or 2 stitches and knitting in the back or front of the next ones, then going back to the skipped stitches. Another method involves pinching off some stitches and relocating them. I use both methods.

Best of luck in both knitting the cardigan and making cables  with or without a hook!


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL...you were reading my mind. As soon as I posted my reply, I thought "Darn! Why didn't I ask about the cardigan pattern she used--especially since hubby already likes it!" Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW....they're all very nice but the coat is AWESOME!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow I LOVE your sweater coat, it is pure gorgeous, well wear & long may it last. I do like your other items also - well done.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just in awe of your cabled coat. It's SPECTACULAR!!! Such a good fit, too. Wear it with pride.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your work is beautiful,your coat is devine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the coat.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Fabulous work. Your coat looks so good and warm on you. Love the color on all three projects.


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful knitting! That coat would cost $200 or more here in Canada. lol


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

knitnut64 said:


> Beautiful knitting! That coat would cost $200 or more here in Canada. lol


The reason I was able to make the coat for $18 was that I used 3 skeins of Jumbo Red Heart Acrylic yarn from Walmart. It turned out good beyond my wildest expectations.

However, I just bought some worsted weight gray wool blend to make it again. I want to see how it will turn out with a better quality yarn. The wool yarn will cost about $90. It's Berroco Vintage  acrylic, wool, nylon.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Great work, I especially like the sweater coat


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

mickidarling said:


> The reason I was able to make the coat for $18 was that I used 3 skeins of Jumbo Red Heart Acrylic yarn from Walmart. It turned out good beyond my wildest expectations.
> 
> However, I just bought some worsted weight gray wool blend to make it again. I want to see how it will turn out with a better quality yarn. The wool yarn will cost about $90. It's Berroco Vintage  acrylic, wool, nylon.


It is ironic how sometimes what people consider cheap yarn ends up making wonderful items. Your sweater coat is do gorgeous I hope it turns out as nice using the Berroco Vintage, it should, that is a really nice yarn.

Did you ever post the name of the Sweater Coat pattern?


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I was finally able to get a copy of the sweater pattern from which I made the sweater-coat. It is from Woman's Day Magazine, 101 Sweaters, 1972. If you want a copy of the original, send me a PM and your e-mail address and I will send you a PDF of it.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Noreen said:


> It is ironic how sometimes what people consider cheap yarn ends up making wonderful items. Your sweater coat is do gorgeous I hope it turns out as nice using the Berroco Vintage, it should, that is a really nice yarn.
> 
> Did you ever post the name of the Sweater Coat pattern?


I got the 1972 pattern from a friend the other day and posted a message saying anyone who wants it should send me a PM with their e-mail address. I will send the original sweater pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Such lovely knits - great workmanship!
I especially like the blue cardigan - so elegant looking!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

All are lovely but your coat is fabulous......xxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Very impressed, They must have taken so many hours. Can't say enough about them, lovely. I would be very proud.


----------

